# sparks coming out exhaust



## schmitty (Jan 28, 2011)

Dynamark 8/26 8 hp sparks coming out exhaust after about 10 min. running under load i wanted to sell it but dont want to sell it like, or burn something up!!!







any info appreciated.....


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

IT could mean the GOV is getting ready to let loose for good.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

It is running lean and/or the exhaust valve needs adjusted.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-repairs-maintenance-forum/34122-leaking-valves.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/35657-new-guy-ariens-st824-question.html


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

its valves, lap and adjust them


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

+1 on the valve job....and a thorough decarb.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

How old is the muffler? Is it rusted? Gasket where muffler attaches may need replacement (with a new muffler).


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I would check the valve lash as well.


----------



## schmitty (Jan 28, 2011)

The Muffler is old and rusted ,the carb is in need of adjustment I'm pretty sure but its been rebuilt last month.this is really first time I've run it for any length of time


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

If valve lash is ok, too lean. Is the muffler red hot as well?


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

I had sparks coming out of my muffler. I replaced it along with a new gasket and no more problems. That's an easy starting point.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

CO Snow said:


> I had sparks coming out of my muffler. I replaced it along with a new gasket and no more problems. That's an easy starting point.


Try that first but flame out the muffler is an indication of an exhaust valve not closing fully when the engine is at top dead center.


----------

